# Plastic free filter machine search....(+Bunn VP17-2)



## weebrew (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all. I am on the hunt for a filter machine without plastic in the brew path...really surprised it's proving so difficult! Love the retro look of the Moccamaster and the tinkerability of the Brazen Plus....but they both obviously rely a bit on plastic. Any ideas or leads?

I have the chance to buy a Bunn VP17-2 which looks quite interesting to me. It seems to be a plastic free path up until the filter, which I see can be upgraded to an all stainless one. Has anyone any experience of whether this is any good? It seems well made and week resourced in parts availability etc....and being a larger commercial model, I reckon I could be into a large thermos jug rather than the glass jug if needed.

Many thanks in advance.

Sláinte.


----------

